

The Final ‘Hobbit’ Film Is an Unprecedentedly Gratuitous - bayonetz
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/hobbit-battle-of-five-armies-lord-of-the-rings/

======
dottrap
Total Recall is based on Philip K. Dick's "We Can Remember It for You
Wholesale". It is 18 pages.

Total Recall (1990, Schwarzenegger) was 113 minutes: 6.3 minutes per page

Total Recall (2012, Farrell) was 118 minutes: 6.6 minutes per page

------
jorjordandan
The Benjamin button short story by F. Scott Fitz was 64 pages story and a 166
minute movie, yielding 2.6 minutes of film per page.

------
CyberDildonics
Fight Club was a 90 page book

Predestination was a 5 or 6 page short story

